# What are those? R32, RB20DET



## Tsbusa (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi!

Im modifiying my car for drifting. And there are a couple of things in my engine room im not quite sure what are.

Can anyone please help me?

The car is a Nissan Skyline R32 RB20DET.

Images below.





























Thanks and greetings from Norway


----------



## spinnanz (Mar 29, 2011)

the 1st pic is the a map sensor for the factory boost gauge, it is not needed for anything else.

the 2nd pic is a realy, its prob for the headlights.

the 3rd pic is a resistor for the injecotrs. some skylines have them, some dont. if its there, you need it.

lucky you, you have a 5 speed skyline, most are auto.


----------



## Tsbusa (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the answer!

Most Skylines, imported to Norway is manual
Both mine are


----------

